# Pickle Jars



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a thought on using large pickle jars for grain storage.....

I know the problems with breakage but I have a lot of them and wondered if I boiled the lids and dunked that end in wax if it would seal well enough?

Just looking for a frugal food storage idea other than the plastic bucket/mylar bag route.


----------



## Jack (Oct 10, 2008)

why not??

the anistasi (sp?) indians stored corn in clay pots sealed with wet clay and that was ok to eat 300 years later

the chinese did similar with wheat in graves. they where open and tested and even made into foods 500 years after being buryied

i have mine in heavy plastice sealed air tight then into metal garbage cans to keep vermin out ( teeth go through plastic) pickle jars are a bit small for long term ammounts i have 50 kilo bags of wheat ( 110 pound) and a few of them. but my plans are to live of this for 4-5 years if needed until i can get enough growing to live and to support 8 adults and allows for some kids.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Fungus isn't a problem on grain as long as it's kept dry.
If you store in a DRY place, you should be fine.

I store grains, flours and dried fruits in vacuum bags, then simply put the vacuum bags in cardboard boxes or jars (lids optional) just to keep the bags from getting damaged.


----------

